# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent for smaller walleyes but 
finding larger fish has been tougher. Anglers are reporting catching a lot of 
smaller eating sized fish in most all parts of the lake. Shore fisherman are 
doing well along the rip rap of the highways near Minnewaukan, south of Devils 
Lake near Acorn Ridge, and the north end of Creel Bay. The bridges of Hwy 20, 
Hwy 57, Six Mile, and the Mauvee. Lindy rigs, jigs, slip bobber set ups, or 
just a split shot plain hook & a minnow, crawler, or leech. For you boaters, 
the fish are moving a bit deeper. Slip bobbering trees, jigging rocks, or 
trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners have been working the best. 
Some of the better areas have been the sunken roads in Pelican, the Golden 
Highway, Patience Point, Haley's Hump, Doc Hagens, the flooded trees off Bud 
Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the Cactus/Ft. Totten Point area, the rip 
rap between the dike and Acorn Ridge, Stromme Addition, Penny Bay, Birkland's 
Point, and East Devils Lake. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in 
most areas, but action for them has slowed. White bass are being caught along 
the rip rap near Hwy 57/20 and the north end of Creel. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

